# Starting a Mobile Coffee Business



## funinacup

Hi guys

I'm starting a mobile coffee van soon, and to keep costs down I'm thinking about converting one of these...










as ridiculous as it sounds, I believe it could be a very practical vehicle to do it in, as it has double side access, and a large, square space.

My dad is a joiner and I think to save cash I will get him to do the 'shopfit' i.e. work surfaces, partitions, shelving etc, and I'll get the equipment myself, and then hopefully just get someone to hook up the gas and make sure the machine is plumbed in correctly.

Does this sound like a feasible plan? Is there anything that I'm missing completely?

Any help appreciated,

Thanks

Michael


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Michael

quite a bit bigger than my Ape!! Looks a great vehicle if you are going to be moving around a lot (stopping on industrial estates etc). I would highly recommend a Fracino contempo dual fuel machine (that's the one I use - never had any trouble with it so far!).....or a lever machine. If you have any questions or need any equipment when you are fitting it out, let me know!

all the best

Andy


----------



## awlred

Looks like an interesting project.

Always cool to have a visual hook, and that gives you a gigantic amount of working & storage space. If it doesn't impinge to much on your project, keeping a record of the process of conversion and any issues you find would be an amazing resource for others looking to do similar projects in the future.

I would recommend a lever machine for a few reasons;

1. Need less/possibly no electric supply to the machine

2. Less to go wrong

3. Levers are coooooool!

Good luck mate


----------



## DomesticEspresso

Wow that looks like it has some awsome potential. One of my good business friends has coffee vans put together up here in Sunny Scotland and they are wicked. he uses the VW Transporter and gets them professionally kitted out with power management gear and he uses the Fracino dual fuel machines as well. Check out http://www.espressoservices.co.uk and you can watch the video of his vans and thats him in the video too. Might be worth giving him a buzz for some pointers and advice. Really nice guy and is always happy to help.

Good Luck And All The Best!!

Dave

Domestic Espresso


----------



## coffeeman

Lovely van, I agree with awlred lever machines are SOOOOO sexy as long as you can multi-task. My only words of advice would be to check with insurance companies first before converting as I think they can get a bit funny if you do the conversion yourself but you should find one that's OK with it.

Good luck.


----------



## funinacup

Hi Dave, I'm the guy who works in paisley and comes down to pester you guys about using your training area! Will be down next week actually!

I've spoken to James about the conversion as I was originally thinking about a Vito, but trying to save money, and milk floats are cheaper! Still working through this project, but finding that planning the route is very difficult! I don't want to tread on the toes of snackbar owners as I've heard horror stories of them getting nasty, but most industrial estates/office parks seem to have something similar nearby.

Does anyone know whether scotrail/network rail are up for letting traders into their stations?

Events will be a big focus, and I think the size of the van will be beneficial at them.

Thanks again

Michael


----------



## DomesticEspresso

Aw yeah i didn't think about your username! Jump in anytime mate i'm always here slaving away! The Vito is good as well for the vans and i remember James having one for a period.

As for the train stations, my mate in Largs had a small coffee trailor and applied to have it either inside or just outside the boundaries of the station but turned out they were demanding rediculous things and wanting far too much for it. I don't know about other stations as i know and have seen some with the sloppy joe vans outside. Don't ask you don't get but the shows are a definate winner so i would chase that avenue! Anyway will see you when you pop in. Ciao!

Dave.


----------



## Swifty

Hey Micheal,

Yeah James is a top dude and I have one of his conversions, awesome.


----------



## funinacup

Swifty, any pics of your conversion? interior/exterior etc? cheers!


----------



## Condyk

Are any specific licemnces needed for these mobile set ups? Am thinking not for buzzing around factory to factory and selling sandwiches, coffee, etc, but you need something from Council if you park up somewhere in town all day. A real newbie question I know but useful to get a sense of what may be required besides van and stock.


----------



## Glenn

Health and Safety, Food Hygiene, Gas Safety (if running LPG), all normal road taxes, operating licence from the council

Besides that, grit and determination, and a love of the outdoors


----------



## Swifty

Sorry Dude,

I have been up in Scotland and missed the thread, if you look at Volks Cafe on Facebook there are some pics there and the volkscafe.co.uk website will be up soon. James has some good ones on his website and I incidentaly drove past onE of his and a cafe2U one as I drove through Glasgow.

Swifty


----------



## vasilijz

:drink:














yeahhh hellieeeee


----------



## vasilijz

same in Macedonia



Glenn said:


> Health and Safety, Food Hygiene, Gas Safety (if running LPG), all normal road taxes, operating licence from the council
> 
> Besides that, grit and determination, and a love of the outdoors


----------



## brewgypsies

Hello,

My husband and I are putting together a mobile coffee business and wondered if there was any advice on some essentials. With the abundance of equipment options we thought it would be an idea to put it to lovers of coffee and coffee pros for some solid advice.

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated!

Heather & Lawrie



coffeebean said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> quite a bit bigger than my Ape!! Looks a great vehicle if you are going to be moving around a lot (stopping on industrial estates etc). I would highly recommend a Fracino contempo dual fuel machine (that's the one I use - never had any trouble with it so far!).....or a lever machine. If you have any questions or need any equipment when you are fitting it out, let me know!
> 
> all the best
> 
> Andy


----------



## espressotechno

Don't forget the pressure test certificate for whichever espresso machine you decide on - even if it's a new machine (!)


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Heather and Lawrie,

What sort of vehicle are you looking at using? PM me with the set-up you are thinking of and I'll see what I can come up with for you!

Andy


----------



## bubblin77

How did this go in the end? Any success?


----------



## mean_beanmachine

Hi there you shouldn't need the pssr on a new machine it's only after each year of use ask your insurance company what they are happy with if in doubt. If you can get electricity at your site then don't bother with lpg it will limit you on the quality of the machine. Also from a coffee point of view the temperture stability is awful on lpg kit. If you are all over the place location wise you won't have a choice unfortunately.


----------



## Mandan

Hi

was looking for recommendations for fitting van out. I live about 40 mins outside glasgow so anywhere between glasgow and Edinburgh would suit to take van fir refit. 
also if anyone could give info on best coffee machine for the van.

thanks in advance

mandy


----------



## Mandan

Hi guys

I'm looking for recommendations to convert my van to coffee mobile van. I'm looking for a company in Scotland if anyone can help

thanks in advance


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Just buy a used one.

There are plenty of them available.


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Mandy,

We are based in South Wales which I know is a bit of a trek (!!) but we have customers bring vans to us from literally all over the UK so if you were willing to travel, we could do you a top quality conversion for a very good price! Let me know if you are interested and I can send you a detailed quote by email if you like. If you would prefer for me to get equipment sent directly to you and you get the conversion work sourced locally, that would be no problem.

All the best,

Andy


----------



## Gee Rao

Hi guys,

I have recently been made redundant and i'm looking to start a mobile coffee business, appreciate business may be slow till after summer 2021. Im based in Uxbridge, London.

Can anyone recommend where I start with regards to vehicle and conversion?

Im putting my life savings into this, would appreciate if you guys could provide me some estimates on income....appreciate that depends on a number of things.

Thanks

Gee


----------



## Mark McB

Hi, has anybody converted a transit Med length, Med high roof for use as a coffee van. I have an opportunity to buy an 05 model with 40k on clock. I know it's an older van but as it's low mileage and really clean I'm tempted with the price point. It's an ex ambulance so it has a host of features with lighting, insulation, inverters and power outlets already installed. I am gas registered and can do the lpg run myself. I can't see any tastefully converted transits online and maybe this is with good reason? Any advice or tips would be appreciated! Mark


----------



## cuprajake

No help on the business but if its an old transit, check under all the arches and sill secions for rust.

They were know to rust quite bad in these areas


----------

